
Elon Musk calls diver who helped rescue Thai schoolboys 'pedo guy' on Twitter - Quanttek
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/thai-cave-rescue-elon-musk-british-diver-vern-unsworth-twitter-pedo-a8448366.html
======
Quanttek
Resubmitting because last thread got mass flagged immediately

~~~
grzm
The primary discussion for this is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17537018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17537018)

